# Can I book my dog into kennels?



## mrd (Sep 17, 2009)

We are going on holiday in a weeks time and we need to leave our dog at kennels while we are away. We realised that we had forgot about our dogs annual injection this year. Our dog is about one and a half years old. I have looked at her vaccination record and it says she needs two injections  they are called Nobivac DHPPI and Nobivac LEPTO 2. The kennels require a dog to have had these injections before it can stay with them.

We have since booked her in to the vets for this Monday but we were told that she will need to come in for booster injections two weeks after that. The vet told us that she would be covered after the first injections but we are not sure if this covers staying at kennels too.

Do you think our dog will be covered to stay in the kennels with just the first injections?

We will be ringing the vets about it tomorrow, just wondered what you think. Thanking you in advance!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im pretty certain your dog will be covered but im not sure the kennels will accept her,...and also i think its very wrong of vets to do the full set of vaccinations again just because they are overdue, it can actually be harmful to the dogs immune system to over vaccinate like this....if i were you i'd just see if the vet will give her the one she was late for instead of doing the lot all over again


----------



## mrd (Sep 17, 2009)

The kennels were ready to accept her as long as the vet thought it was OK - so it will be up to the vet I suppose!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

mrd said:


> The kennels were ready to accept her as long as the vet thought it was OK - so it will be up to the vet I suppose!


well i think its discusting, my vets great ive got a few dogs & last year i missed one of mines vaccination when i realised she was well overdue, but my vet used his discretion & just gave her the missed jab...in the USA i believe they only vaccinate every 3 years, if i were you i'd tell the vet youre prepared to take the risk your dog isnt covered


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If the kennels or the vet won't go for it you could find a home boarder, they don't need vaccination certificates and the dog stays in the boarders house, where abouts are you?


----------

